# Electrophysiologist and Cardiologist visit on same day



## rbrister (Jul 9, 2012)

We have both EP doctors and general Cardiolgist in our practice.  From time to time we will have patients try to schedule both appointments on the same day for both physicians if they don't live close.  
My question is, now that EP actaully has it's on specialty code now, can we bill and get paid on E&M Charges by both physicians on the same day?  The 2 physicians are seeing the patient for 2 different reasons.  Is there a modifier that we need to use?

I would appriciate any input or if anyone knows where I could find out this information.

Thanks!


----------



## smithan (Jul 10, 2012)

*Certified Practice Specialty Coder*

Yes, you will get paid for a patient who is seen by a cardiologist and an electrophysiologist on the same day.  We are all in the same practice.  We do it from time to time here.  It does not necessarily need different diags either.  It is very clearly 2 different specialties.  Our cardiologist can ask for a consult from our electrophysiologist and sometimes the consult will be done on the same day for convenience.  There is no modifier needed.  We are a practice in the state of Maine.


----------

